# Wassertropfen(oil artige Flüssigkeit) am glas



## Mysticaltrix (5. April 2021)

Schönen guten tag, und zwar fällt mir seit paar Tagen auf das sich kleine wasser oder Ehrer oil artige Flüssigkeit am tempered Glas bildet. Ich bin langsam ratlos woher das kommen kann. Aio augenscheinlich überprüft kein läg keine undicht zu erkennen.

Zu meinen sys

Asus x570-e
Ryzen 7 3800xt
Corsair vengeance rgb pro 3600
Rtx 3070 aorus Master
Nzxt Kraken z63
Case: nzxt h710i
Nt: asus rog strix 650g

Das System ist gerade mal 10 Tage alt

Auf oil artic komme ich daher es läßt sich nicht mit warme Luft egal ob hauchen oder Fön entfernen bzw es kondensiert nicht. Und wenn man es wegwischen tut hinterlässt es fett artige Schlieren auf den Glas 

Zu meinen Klima
Es sind eigentlich immer 20 Grad und es wird 2x täglich 5 in gelüftet. Die Raum feuchte beträgt 40-50%

Falls es der falsche Bereich ist tut es mir leid habe kein passenden gefunden, oder ich war blind.


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2021)

Kann dir nichts Konkretes dazu sagen, aber in der Kühlflüssigkeit befindet sich destilliertes Wasser, was mit Korrosionsschutz versetzt ist und das trocknet normalerweise.


----------



## Schori (5. April 2021)

Würde spontan sagen, dass es Öl aus einem Lüfter ist.
Schau dir die mal an, da müsste es ja dann Spuren geben.


----------



## Mysticaltrix (5. April 2021)

OK auf den 2ten Blick sieht man echt das es ein Lüfter ist. Hat man zuerst nicht gesehen, ist der erste von oben gesehen von den 120gern vorne

Muss auch gestehen ist das erste mal in meine 21bastel Jahren das ich sowas erlebe von einen Lüfter.

Lüfter ist jetzt ausgebaut und gegen ein neuen getauscht, andere habe ich auch kontroliert war aber nix in der art zu erkennen


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (6. April 2021)

Also hab ich auch, bei mir ist es, dass die Katze niest, und dann diese Flecken entstehen.


----------



## SgtKlemmi (6. April 2021)

Ich hätte jetzt direkt mal auf Insektenkot (vermtl. Fliegen) getippt.

Solche Flecken habe ich an den Fenstern auch manchmal.

Aber klare Seitenverglasung ist eh immer ätzend, was die Sauberkeit angeht....im Showroom von CaseKing sind sogar 10 000 Eurosysteme komplett dreckig...also meinem Empfinden nach.


----------

